# OK, a few more dedicated to the current times.....



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 12, 2021)

That's all folks......


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 12, 2021)

Dude the towel in the bathrooms! LOL! It so true.
Jim


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 12, 2021)

For $10 I would have thought the bag of organic TP would have been at least 1/2 gallon size.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 12, 2021)

I remember that towel hand dryer! I’m immune to everything!!!!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 12, 2021)

Now I understand why no self respecting germ will live in my body.  The towels I used never moved when I pulled down on them?!


----------



## jmusser (Feb 12, 2021)

First one had me cracking up. You know I have like 2 cases of TP and bought a bidet. Who would have thought TP would be so tough to find. Spices around here in Michigan are a struggle still.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 12, 2021)

jmusser said:


> First one had me cracking up. You know I have like 2 cases of TP and bought a bidet. Who would have thought TP would be so tough to find. Spices around here in Michigan are a struggle still.


Sounds like we need to repeat the Berlin Airlift and do a Michigan spice airlift  to you. All kidding aside,  let me know if I can help.  I'll go to our US Chef Store and pick up the resturant size plastic containers and FedEx them to you.  USPS would never make it to you prior to the next ice age?!  Which with this artic front, we might already be too late?!


----------



## jmusser (Feb 12, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Sounds like we need to repeat the Berlin Airlift and do a Michigan spice airlift  to you. All kidding aside,  let me know if I can help.  I'll go to our US Chef Store and pick up the resturant size plastic containers and FedEx them to you.  USPS would never make it to you prior to the next ice age?!  Which with this artic front, we might already be too late?!


Bahahhaha... appreciate it. We are still getting Christmas cards. I will hit amazon if that desperate. Thanks though!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 12, 2021)

jmusser said:


> Bahahhaha... appreciate it. We are still getting Christmas cards. I will hit amazon if that desperate. Thanks though!


  I just wish the bills & taxes would be as slow as the Christmas Cards? LOL!


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 12, 2021)

That gas station towel has been used many times by me.  Believe it or not, that was also found in the restroom of our favorite Chinese Restaurant where I grew up.  LOL.  In a Restaurant?!


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 13, 2021)

GonnaSmoke
 - Thanks for putting this together and posting!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 13, 2021)

These are really great!!!  Love the Panic Buying joke--sooooooo true.
Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 13, 2021)

Well done fella, these are great! RAY


----------

